# How do you store your dry honey supers?



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Last year I didn't have all that many to store, about 12 boxes. I filled the freezer with as many frames as it would hold for 24 hours then took them out and stacked the supers in the basement. That worked fine but this year I have many more and the freezer is fuller so I couldn't freeze as many frames at once. So just how would you store 38 boxes of frames of dry comb?

:dance: I can see an auction sale freezer for the honey house in the future.

 Al


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

In my garage, no freezer. I've got a few boxes that I'm trying to get wax moths started in, and no luck so far. Too far north, I figure.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Why do you want to start wax moths in a few boxes?
I've seen more moths in our hives this year than years past.

 Al


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

I had AFB last year, I want them to clean off the plastic frames.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Just scrape the wax off by hand and soak the frames in a mix of bleach and water. I use one gallon of bleach to 4 gallons of water. I set the frame in the mix and place a brick on it for a week, remove it and rince in hot soapy water and then clear water and dry.
I use wood frames and they come out real white when finished.

I'm doing so many at once now that I found the above works I am useing a 30 gallon plastic can.


 Al


----------

